# Apicius culinary school?



## christian (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi, Im currently a 1st year at community college, I plan to major to a 4-year college and major in Italian/Italian studies or Romance Languages. Im thinking about the prospect of culinary school after my BA. I could start working toward my culinary BA now in community college and than transfer to that major, but I dont wanna jump into things and trap myself with a degree I dont want. Right now me and my brother make struffoli (honeyballs) and sell them in a restaurant/bar. I plan to get more experience during the summer, perhaps a job or "apprentice" in a restaraunt and be able to get a feel of working in the kitchen and/or build up experience. Just wondering if anyone ever heard of Apicius - The Culinary Institute of Florence? Im not sure of their reputation and was just wondering peoples opinions, Im mainly interested in Italian cuisine, but I have a while to decide on schools etc. I just like understanding my options. Thanks!


----------



## marzano (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi!! I attended Apicius-The Culinary Institute of Florence for a year. The school is beyond atrocious. I found the quality of the teaching was laughable, and the supplies and facilities were terrible. The school got started in the 1990s, so their reputation hasn't really gotten out yet. Please believe me, it would be a waste of money and time to go there. If you want a good culinary education from a place with a reputation (the kind of place that gives you a valuable learning experience and something recognizable to put on your resume), take a look at the Culinary Institute of America or Johnson & Wales. If you specifically want Italian cooking, look at the intensive 10-week course given by Slow Food in Italy.

Just stay away from Apicius!!


----------



## christian (Oct 30, 2005)

wow, i cant believe someone actually replied, lol. thanks for the info. Ill check out that other program.


----------



## marzano (Dec 17, 2005)

No problem. I'm just glad I saw the message.

There are so many good culinary programs out there--I wish I had done more research before I wasted my money on Apicius and pretty much killed my career at the start. I got reeled in by their marketing material, which made it seem like they offered a really world-class program that prepares students for careers in the culinary and wine professions. Nothing could be FARTHER from the truth. The educational content of the "professional" courses was less than what you'd expect in a short cooking lesson for tourists. (In fact, I got the distinct impression that the school was far more interested in their one-shot tourist classes, and the "professional" program seemed like an afterthought.) The point for me came about a month into the first semester, when I realized I could be learning infinitely more just by staying at home and working my way through a textbook. I had already paid for a year at the school, though, so I continued to trudge to class.

I wish other former students would help spread the word. From a year of hearing all the other students complain miserably about how pathetic waste of time the school was, I definitely KNOW I'm not alone.


----------

